# Gander Mountain @ Airport/Holland dumping fishing dept.



## spikeg79

Was just there today and the entire fishing department is on clearance. They're turning it into a gun store  . Was chatting with the guy that runs the fishing department who I guess is also getting the boot once everything is sold and he said surprisingly that store is the #7 out of 120 Gander Mountains in the nation for gun sales so to upper management it was a no brainer to dump the fishing stuff.


----------



## 47dipseydivers

What kind of deals are going on thanks

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Snakecharmer

47dipseydivers said:


> What kind of deals are going on thanks
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I think this is the store in another OGF post that has 75% off.....Most rods and reels were gone.


----------



## KaGee

Toledo, Columbus... Two different locations Snake.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## spikeg79

47dipseydivers said:


> What kind of deals are going on thanks
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Most of it just 15% off with a few 25% off deals, he said in a few weeks there will be huge markdowns.


----------



## Jmsteele187

It kinda sucks that they are dumping the fishing department, GM is on my way to and from work and it was always nice to be able to stop in and see what kind of deals they were having. I guess I should stop in soon and check out their clearance.

Are you sure they're not just having a January clearance month special? It is the retail kind of thing to do in January.

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flathead76

Its all 25 percent off all tackle. Rods and reels are 15 percent off.


----------



## KaGee

Jmsteele187 said:


> It kinda sucks that they are dumping the fishing department, GM is on my way to and from work and it was always nice to be able to stop in and see what kind of deals they were having. I guess I should stop in soon and check out their clearance.
> 
> Are you sure they're not just having a January clearance month special? It is the retail kind of thing to do in January.
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Before Christmas they had a banner that said "Remodeling" clearance. The storms that went through blew it down.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 93stratosfishnski

watch day by day.. our east columbus/reynoldsburg store went down to 75% on all tackle and 40 percent on rods reels and some depth finders. its a mess now after the last 5 days at 75% off... lots of stuff gone


----------



## acklac7

93stratosfishnski said:


> lots of stuff gone


Says the guy with literally 15ft worth of gander mtn receipts


----------



## Jmsteele187

I wish they had carried the fish finder I want, I'd love to pick that up at 40% off. I'll have to keep my eye on fishing rods and reels, I'm in the market for at least two new setups.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## meathelmet

That does stink....like JM I like stop by and pick up fishing items from time to time.


----------



## 9dodgefan

They still have a full dept. Only taking 25% off for now.


----------



## mlayers

I was there last night most of it is 25% off. I got a gas tank and hook up for my Merc motor and it was 40% off. Got it all for $72 so I thought that was a good deal. I checked out the ammo and most of the high power shells was gone lots of people in there looking at guns. This Obama law has helped the gun sales.


----------



## Bugzy

Can't believe GM would drop fishin what's the world comin to.


----------



## meathelmet

I was at the Toledo store and they were going drop more stuff to 40% but nada still at 25% like the rods and reels. I was hoping they were going to drop but maybe in a few days. I probably stop the at least every two weeks and have noticed nothing new in quite a while, the older salesman there said upper management has not updated anything in a long time. 

I too will miss this department especially if I need a few things I do not want to drive all the way to Bass Pro or Cabelas for just some hooks.

Oh well, guess I will head to Jann's Netcraft.


----------



## Flathead76

I heard one of the managers tell a worker that gander loses money selling archery equipment. How could a store lose money on a department in Ohio with a 4 month archery deer season?


----------



## meathelmet

Flathead,

I think Gander Mountain does/did a horrible job of advertising for its archery and fishing dept.

My 0.02 cents worth


----------



## Flathead76

There fishing dept as always lacking. Thier corporate buyers will not let them purchase products that are in local demand. If they did actually manage to get one of the corporate nimrods to order something it was always the wrong size. Now on a rare occasion that they did get it right as soon as the peg soldout they would not order any more. Then the following season they would carry the left over didnt sells from the previous year. The products that did well would not be carried. 
As far as employees they force one person to cover the entire store. They would have 3-4 people selling firearms and one cashier up front. You can not help customers like that let alone stop loss from thieft. They have had numerous times had entire 3-4 sections of baits get stolen from that store. One fall I went in looking for bombers and someone stole every bomber the store had. Pegs and all. I have seen this in thier rapalas a few times as well. That is a plie of money lost because they refuse to hire people to work thier floor.


----------



## DeathFromAbove

meathelmet said:


> I too will miss this department especially if I need a few things I do not want to drive all the way to Bass Pro or Cabelas for just some hooks.
> 
> Oh well, guess I will head to Jann's Netcraft.


try Maumee Tackle. His prices compare with everybodys. Granted, he doesnt have the selection, but he covers the local needs.


----------



## meathelmet

Thanks Death,

I forgot about Maumee tackle.


----------



## DeathFromAbove

You're welcome


----------



## handymanjeff

I was in the Toledo GM 3 weeks ago and was told same thing: going to be a firearms only store.
Picked up a Clam Nanook 2-man flip over shanty with 2 adjustable padded swivel seats with travel cover: marked down to $225.00, was only one left and was display. Couldn't pass on that deal. $300.00 to $400.00 every place else plus 60.00 for travel cover. Cheaper than most one-man flip overs at Bass Pro.


----------



## fisherboy

Finally stoped at the store which I go by quite often. Purchased a sled with the 40% off. This will allow me to stop pulling my heavyer shanty since I usually go with another guy & share his shanty. Not too much ice fishing items however. Did not even ask the dept manager about the status of the shop.


----------



## PARK92

i got a mr buddy heater yesterday for 40% off, allong with a few other items


----------



## meathelmet

I stopped by today and the salesman mentioned another price drop in a week. I feel sorry for the gentlemen, he is retired and does not know what corporate is going to do with him. Unlike some other places I will not mention he is very knowledgeable and will take the time to talk to you.


----------



## Jmsteele187

What are the prices down to now? I'm hoping to pick up a new paddle for the kayak, but I kinda want to hold out till I can get a stupid deal. 

Was the sales guy in his 70's? I think it could have been House. He's a really cool old guy, I love chatting with him when I see him in there. I usually spend at least a half hour talking to him, and that's when I'm in a hurry. I haven't seen him in there the last few times I was in though. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## meathelmet

JM,

It was House and he did speak to me about 30 minutes as well. I would hold off on paddles, they have not gone done yet.


----------



## Bono Joe

I was there yesteday and the fishing tackle was all 40% off as well as a lot of other stuff. I picked up two gallons of 4 stoke outboard oil and some ice armour mittens all 40% off. They seemed to be moving in a lot of apparel.


----------



## CATMAN447

Is there still a decent amount of rods to choose from? Looking to pick up a St. Croix Mojo.


----------



## Tailchaser

Most Gander stores are going to be selling guns, ammo, & apparel. Big $$$ profit in clothing.


----------



## meathelmet

CATMAN447 said:


> Is there still a decent amount of rods to choose from? Looking to pick up a St. Croix Mojo.


There were a few St Croix unfortunately they (store) stopped stocking a while ago, call Gander Mountain and ask. Not everything is 40% off yet.


----------



## doubleduece1981

I think there rods and reels are so overpriced they would have to get down to 70% off before I would touch .Ive been there a couple time since sale bought some line and misc. little stufff it seem like a good deal.


----------



## MuskieDan

There aren't a ton of Mojos left there...and I THINK they are all spinning rods. They're 25% off and the normal price on them is 110-120. I was looking at them too, obviously. Gonna hold off, still not a great deal.


----------



## CATMAN447

Just picked up a $109 St. Croix "Mojo" 7' M/H casting rod for $69 after tax!!!!!! Most of their tackle is now 50% off.


----------



## meathelmet

Great news! Thanks for the update.


----------



## doubleduece1981

Catman did they have any moho left I got a c4 for xmas . And still have been undecided on rod. Im so itchin to do some flattheaden


----------



## CATMAN447

They had two M/H's left in casting. Also had a couple in spinning. That was about an hour after they opened so I would probably give them a call first. They also had a huge bin of Rapalas for 50% off.


----------



## spikeg79

Come on Tax refund...


----------



## fisherboy

Stoped in today. (Not fishing). Tackle 50% off. Bought a few ice fishing items plus some Gulp minnows. Debating about getting some line but really don't need it.


----------



## Bono Joe

I picked up some line today even though I don't need it right now. Half off is hard to beat. Also got some ice armour mittens and gloves at 40% off. 4 stroke Mercury outboard oil at 40 % off also. Polaized sunglasses at 40 % off. A few lures and some terminal tackle at 50% off. Some new dock lines at 50% off. All in all a good trip.


----------



## spikeg79

Scored a rod, shoes, net and some fishing line today @ GM. *Be sure to watch the register* as the fishing line I bought today did not ring up as half off even though all fishing line is half off so I had to go back in and get some of my money refunded to me, luckily I checked my receipt when I got into my car before leaving.


----------



## meathelmet

You almost need to buy something just because its %50 off whether you need it or not


----------



## mlayers

I was there last night and picked up another gas tank, gloves, some lures, sinders, rod and reel holder for bank fishing all for under $30. May head back over tomorrow to see about some lines and maybe a new rod and reel for fishing for walleyes noxt month in the river. Plus I notice alot of camping stuff 40% off.


----------



## Mortifero

Got myself some Caddis waders and wading boots for 40% off....limited sizes available now thou....mostly smaller sizes like 8-11 in men


----------



## Jmsteele187

Is the kayaking gear marked down yet?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishing4the Lamb

They only had things marked down to 50% off. I ended up buying a few odds and ends. Nothing really note worthy.


----------



## Mortifero

i believe i seen a kayak there for 40% or 50% off so yea some is marked down


----------



## mrobel

Any updates? Might be heading up there this weekend.


----------



## Gills63

Just left an hour ago. A lot of some stuff and not much of others. Depends what you are looking for.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## eye-man

Was there on Wednesday and fishing was 50% off. Not alot of rod and reels left. Tons of Rapalas and larger trolling spoons, They also had quite a few 10 Jets left. I pretty much cleaned out the Dipsies. Might go back for tackle if they drop the prices again.


----------



## mrobel

Looking for bass fishing gear. lures, line, plastics, etc


----------



## Gills63

I would say its worth you going then mrobel. That's mostly what's left. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mlayers

was there tonight still lots of lures and pole left even the camping gear is now 50% off Lots of shoes and boots 50% off depends on what you are looking for. Boat seats 50% off now is the time to fix that boat up if you are needing new seats. I will definly be back in a couple of weeks to see what it looks like then and hope to pick up a few more things.


----------



## flyfishingman

I went crazy when I went there. I spent so much money it was not even funny! My Dad was floored when he saw that the receipt was over 7 feet long!  I was happy though. I got a TON of camping gear at 50% off among other essential fishing gear. I was able to get a ton of DVDs for half price. Overall, I was so happy. Too bad I didn't go a week ago or else I would have been able to get a North Face Flint 2 man backpackers tent for $90! Everything I got was such a steal! If you get a chance, even if it is a drive, GO! Even spending 5 minutes there is worth it! 

Also, go to Jann's Netcraft. It's down in Maumee off of 475. Great tackle store with a ton of gear. The fly fishing section isn't as big but it is still well worth it to go. They had a major sale because bass season is just around the corner! 

Tight lines everyone!


----------



## KaGee

Big crowds there today, looks like the word is out. Rods and reel really picked through. Didn't hear anything scream out "buy me".

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flathead76

I thought it was really picked over.


----------



## Fishing4the Lamb

After the last time I was in there, I told myself that it'd be better to go to Maumee Tackle, the stuff is about the same price even with the discounts. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## spikeg79

I stopped in again when they opened the doors this morning and got another Rod and some more line and another pair of sunglasses. 

Updated Clearance list as of this morning:
Kayaks/Canoes and paddlesports stuff 35-40% off
Fishing stuff except for Rods and Reels 50% off
Rods and reels 35% off
Camping stuff 50% off
Meat grinders and slicers 50% off
Shoes & Waders 40% off
Sunglasses 40% off
Alot of clothes, Men & Women 35-50% off
Little half aisle car/truck section 35-50% off.


----------



## Fishing4the Lamb

So that means they haven't marked it down any further. It's been like that for a month now. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flathead76

All blue and yellow tags are now 60 percent off.


----------



## 47dipseydivers

Was just out there got a pair of Columbia neoprene waders for 50 bucks also rods and reels are 50 % off there pretty well picked over though

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mlayers

I went back this afternoon and I beleive there is still lots of stuff there. Everything is marked down to 50% off. I picked up Xmas gifts for the ked and greandkids I can say that I was very happy with the prices. The clothes is even 50% off got the kid and wife some hunting clothes plus we all got boots. My brother will be checking back there weekly to see when they mark it down frather. Then I may have to make another trip into the big city and spent some more. Now we are ready for the walleye run and to fish for thise big flatheads. come on weamer weather to make the fish move on in.


----------



## Blue Pike

Hey, Mlayers on post 54 you was talkin' about boat seats at 50% off. 

Yep, my son and I payed that store a look-see yesterday.

Got two boat seats for my Crestliner $39.98 each -------- Thanks for the tip, you saved me some bucks, Big Time.


http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...&i=76900&r=view&aID=506S1B&cID=GSHOPPNG_76900


----------



## mlayers

Blue Pike glad to help. I try to let you guys know what I thought and what I saw there on sale. talked to a sale person this afternoon and she told me that about everything is going. That they are going to be a gun store mainly. Most of the camping stuff is 60% off I wrote earlyer today and said 50% my mistake it is 60% off. I ,ay have to dig up some more money and make another trip down again next weekend. Got to make sure we get the deals now before they are gone and we have to paid full price again.


----------



## spikeg79

Figures they'd do deeper discounts a day after I stop in there  oh well I'm happy with the deals i got  .


----------



## Sasamafras

was in their today and most of the rods and reels were gone I wanted to look at. May go back in the morning as I think footwear was clearanced and still had a few combos.


----------



## mpw80

was just wondering if anyone has been in gander in the last day or so and how much fishing/camping items are left? know it changes from day to day but thought about heading up that way in the morning and hitting bass pro on the way home for the spring classic..was in there last weekend with my brother and it seemed like there was pretty much left..im about halfway between cincy and rossford and prefer the cincy bps (pan fishing supplies) but can also get my items from rossford if gander has quite a bit left..
thanks for the info


----------



## 1mecheng

There's not a lot left. Most of the good stuff is long gone.

Dan


----------



## meathelmet

Just left the store and yes...most of the stuff is gone except the lures that do not catch any fish. Actually there are still Rapalas, Heddons, etc...

All the Yaks are gone and a few camping items left.

Good luck!


----------



## mpw80

Ok thank you for the updates

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mlayers

did they have any meat grinders left and if so what kind of % is off of theitems that is left


----------



## meathelmet

I think I saw three but to be honest I don't remember seeing the discount. Although, they are pretty comfortable lowering the price if they know you are going to buy it.


----------



## meathelmet

I could not help it and stopped again at Gander Mountain after visiting Bass Pro in Rossford. By the way many of the big sale items at Bass Pro got cleared out by Friday and Saturday. 

Anyways there is very few items left of anything at Gander unless you want something in Camo.


----------



## mlayers

Yea if we wait a couple more weeks the camo will be getting down to 75% or even 80% off will be time to buy new hunting gear for me amd the kids


----------



## Northern Reb

Does anyone happen to know if they have any waders left? I already have a good pair but as much as I use them it is only a matter of time before a replacement will be needed.


----------



## catfish_hunter

How much fishing stuff is left there? I don't wanna make a 3hour drive for nothing.


----------



## BFG

> How much fishing stuff is left there?


Doesn't sound like too much is left.


----------



## KaGee

catfish_hunter said:


> How much fishing stuff is left there? I don't wanna make a 3hour drive for nothing.


Carpool with some guys and make the rounds to BassPro and Cabellas.


----------



## Flathead76

Its getting very picked over. Not much left.


----------



## meathelmet

I would not make any long drive to Gander its not worth it now.


----------



## Flathead76

Girl at the cash register said that tonight was the last day of the blow out sale. Tomorrow it all goes back to full price and they are shipping it all out. It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## 1mecheng

Confirmed - the fishing sale is over. Only a few of the camping and clothing items remain on sale.


----------



## meathelmet

Too bad....there was nothing left but it kept calling me back...


----------



## 47dipseydivers

Same here not much left but I kept going back

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Tim67

That is if you are willing to deal with the Moody-*** owner , frankly I'll never go there again, even if there's nowhere else to go, I WOULD CARVE my own lures. He acts like you are a bother. Go anywhere else, heck Wally world if you have to, but boycott this Jerk.


----------



## KaGee

Tim67 said:


> That is if you are willing to deal with the Moody-*** owner , frankly I'll never go there again, even if there's nowhere else to go, I WOULD CARVE my own lures. He acts like you are a bother. Go anywhere else, heck Wally world if you have to, but boycott this Jerk.


No clue who you are talking about. We don't support boycotts.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mlayers

I hit GM every time I make it to Toledo. I been picking up shoes and boots for the kids and grandkid for Xmas presents. When you can get $50 boot for $7 hard to pass up a deal like that. 
will be hitting it again this weekend after fishing the Maumee.


----------



## Flathead76

mlayers said:


> I hit GM every time I make it to Toledo. I been picking up shoes and boots for the kids and grandkid for Xmas presents. When you can get $50 boot for $7 hard to pass up a deal like that.
> will be hitting it again this weekend after fishing the Maumee.


The give it away sale is over. They shipped whatever did not sell to thier other stores.


----------

